# Seriously fed up with Dish Tech Support



## Danbo (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm really to the point of considering switching back to DirecTV instead of Dish Network.

Okay, as a brief rundown of the situation, let me explain. I just called tech support about an hour ago (spent 45 minutes on the phone) to discuss a problem with the picture from my 721 coming up in black and white (no color). Menus, recorded events, all were black and white. During the call I also talked about other issues, including the sound not synching up with the video when using skip ahead or back, pixelation, acquiring satellite, and a few others.

The black and white issue was due to the Mrs. getting into a fit of cleaning and pulling the receiver a bit too much, making the S-video cable a bit loose. Did Tech Support think of checking that first? Honestly, I should have. I tried my DVD and that was fine, so just assumed it was a dish issue. But no, instead I must have rebooted and reset my 721 20 ways from Sunday. Also was told that all my timers would be gone (funny, they weren't when I just checked).

When I mentioned the sound sync issue, I was told no one has reported this since L109 came out. Actually, they wouldn't even admit to me that there was a fix in L109 to resolve this (which I thought I read here, and even experienced it for a day or two before it was back).

On the acquiring satellite signal problem, again nothing was reported. I was TOLD that there must be some electrical type interference in my house or outside causing the problem. Oddly enough, this didn't happen until L109. Oh, and part of their resolution was to have me plug the receiver in a completely different outlet in my house, on a completely different circuit. For what? So I can still see it happen and them to tell me to try yet another circuit? And why is it that NOTHING in my house, wiring or otherwise, has changed since I got the receiver?

I've experienced pixelation on both live events (where those were the only I might see it from time to time) and recently, since L109, on recorded events. Just this past Saturday, at roughly 9:15 PM Central time, the screen pixelated briefly, the completely froze. After about 5 minutes the system decided to reboot itself. Of course that meant I missed about 15 minutes of the program I was trying to watch.

Besides these problems, all which seem not to have been reported until just now, is the overall attitude of their 721 techs. I get VERY ticked off when someone assumes I've got the mentality of a 2 year old when talking about trying this or checking that. It's one thing to ask me to check this or try that. It's another for it to be said in such a way as "you don't know your rear from a hole in the ground".

I'm still looking for options on who to talk to at Dish about this, and the attitude of some of their tech reps. It seems those of us that have a 721 are seriously, in that respect, getting the short end of the stick. We get the unit and become beta testers, even now. Regardless, when problems are reported, we're told there are no problems, it MUST be something on our end. Yes, like I'm going to believe the pixelation is a result of me jumping up and down while watching Barney. On a previous call to them once, I literally felt as if the next step to resolve the issue (when the M-F timers were messed up) was to jump on one foot, pat my head, and rub my stomach at the same time.

Their resolutions leave a lot to be desired. Their attitude and treatment of their customers leaves a lot to be desired. Their commitment to fixing the existing issues BEFORE adding new features DEFINITELY leaves a lot to be desired.

I "was" looking forward to the 921. I'd have preferred going to HDTV in place of the 721. But I wanted something that could record events in place of setting up the satellite AND the VCR, without having to buy a separate PVR unit. I'm no longer looking forward to that. What I am looking forward to is knowing I'm not in the same boat here, that there are those of you who have also experienced some or all of these issues since L109 and reported them. From what I've read in some posts, it appears some of you have called, and reported, and been give the same lame answers.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

It's a roll of the dice when you call Dish Tech support on getting a knowledgeable CSR. I've had fairly good luck with their Adv. Tech Support people, if you can get to them.

Danbo, a few weeks ago I had some acquiring satellite signal issue's but they have seemed to have faded away.
I had the samething on my 501, so I know it wasn't my equipment.
I still get some pixelation from time to time.

The sound sync issue I believe I heard would be addressed in our next upgrade, hopefully it works this time.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The name of the game is CSR roulette. 

Give it a shot you will find someone who can help you out. 

It's a shame you must pull the level until you find someone good, but with low pay rates and high stress levels no one really wants to be a phone tech. (And I am not talking about Dish Network)


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

When you call for support on a 721 ALWAYS ask for advanced tech support. The advance techs are getting more training on the 721 than the "regular" techs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

Unfortunately, my experience with tech support from most companies is similar, at least in the initial troubleshooting phase.

Problem is, most first level CSRs really don't know anything. You tell them the problem, they type that into their computer, and they read a list of possible solutions on their troubleshooting tree.

Before I finished reading your first paragraph, I surmised that you had a problem with the S-Video connection, be it a bad connector or a loose connector, or a bad cable. 

CSRs are taught how to talk on the phone and look things up. They aren't taught to think logically, and they aren't taught anything about signal flow. If it's not in the flowchart, it's not in their ability to help.

Seriously, though... this level of tech support *usually* helps *most* callers. It's a clumsy screen for the second-level technician, to remove most of the easy cases. Unfortunately, a loose S-Video cable should have been caught at level 1.

I don' t speak with knowledge of Dish's supprt practices, but with first-hand knowledge of help-desk systems in general. They are designed to be efficient for the company, not for the caller. Obviously, if a qualified engineer answered every call, problems would get solved quickly. This would be a tad expensive for the company, however.

I'm not saying this is good for the customer... just pointing out that this is the way it is with most big customer service departments.

-Scott


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Dish not having the S-Video cable being loose on the first troubleshooting screen shows that most Dish customers do not use S-Video connectors. The vast majority of Dish customers probably use RF, then probably a much smaller percentage with composite, then a tiny fraction with S-Video, and then the minuscule number with component HDTV. It would probably be too confusing to ask most customers if they have an S-Video connection. They would be like what is that?


----------



## Dave_W (Dec 17, 2002)

I called tech support 3 times about problems with UHF remote operation... one guy didn't even know what a 508 is (I'm not kidding!). The other two were more knowledgeable, but it wasn't until I posted my problem here that I got a solution. Thank goodness for this forum!

As others have mentioned... it's not just Dish Network that has lousy customer support. Sometimes I honestly think the only training those people receive is to respond to everybody "Nobody else has reported this problem" or words to that effect.

In a recent issue of our local paper, they interviewed some guy that was hiring people for an AOL call center here. He stated that they preferred to hire people who had experience "in dealing with the public" rather than those with technical knowledge. I think that explains a lot.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

One CSR did not know what the word ''inflation'' meant and I knew I was in trouble with that one. I would just hang up with some in the past when I knew it was going nowhere with them. They would tell me that the address was already in use while trying to activate a system, then I call again and they say it was never in the system.


----------

